# please help identify



## bradley39482 (May 26, 2010)

could yall help me identify this plant, my bee's are all over it before winter sets in down here in south mississippi, 
http://farm7.static.flickr.com/6227/6287122184_a33d3ea2ac_m.jpg

http://farm7.static.flickr.com/6046/6286600733_55a35b3b41_m.jpg

http://farm7.static.flickr.com/6120/6287116916_30ae7ffb7a_m.jpg

http://farm7.static.flickr.com/6228/6287115516_dc0176347b_m.jpg

http://farm7.static.flickr.com/6227/6286593517_ace49a916f_m.jpg

http://farm7.static.flickr.com/6038/6286591847_7c61afe8bb_m.jpg


----------



## beeG (Jun 18, 2011)

looks like aster to me my bees are on it too.


----------



## Bsupplier (Dec 23, 2008)

Just returned from South MS and my bees are tearing it up too. It's Aster.


----------



## bradley39482 (May 26, 2010)

What kind of aster


----------



## bradley39482 (May 26, 2010)

Do they get nectar and pollen from it? Thought I might get it to grow next year


----------



## NGAnderson (Jun 14, 2011)

Couldn't tell you without examining the specimen. The Aster Family is huge, and many of the characteristics separating species cannot be determined without disecting the floral parts and examining under a hand lense or dissecting microscope. I would be hesitant to even key it to genus without having a specimen in hand. Sorry.

Garrett


----------



## bradley39482 (May 26, 2010)

thanks NG
was hopeing to figure it out before i leave for work, it has a yellow center with light blue flower ends, some are a little darker, the stems looked like they were golden rod, they are between 3 and 4 ft tall.


----------



## bradley39482 (May 26, 2010)

i think i found what it is, autumn aster!


----------

